

Database daddy goes non-relational on NoSQL fanbois - bensummers
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/25/voltdb_cloud_database_nosql/

======
kristianp
Here is the research project that VoltDB is based on:
<http://db.cs.yale.edu/hstore/>

